# Wie seriös ist gamingdragon?



## Holyangel (26. Februar 2015)

*Wie seriös ist gamingdragon?*

Ich frage deswegen, weil deren Preise teilweise wirklich top sind. Letztens hatte ja Ubisoft einige keys gesperrt (war nicht betroffen) und frage mich, ob gamingdragons auch eine der betroffenen Seiten ist oder ob man da generell aufpassen sollte.


----------



## chbdiablo (26. Februar 2015)

Schwer zu sagen. Ich denke, weder mehr noch weniger seriös als andere Keyshops. Laut "Impressum" ist der Firmensitz in Israel. Letztlich werden die meisten Keys davon wohl funktionieren. Aber wenn es mal Probleme gibt oder dein Key gesperrt wird, hast du Pech gehabt.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2015)

Beim Firmennamen hätte ich nun eher auf China oder Hongkong getippt.


----------



## cajo46 (7. Oktober 2015)

Habe bei dem Laden noch ein paar Spiele ... beispielweise Fallout von einem ehemaligen Giveaway.

Die besitzen keine Steam keys, müssen daher heruntergeladen werden. Es wird mir eine exe Datei ca. 1MB groß angeboten, allerdings schlägt Firefox alarm.
Ich hätte auf ein Downloadprogram oder so getippt ... sieht aber nicht vertrauenserweckend aus.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung bei dem Shop, kann das wirklich ein Virus sein?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2015)

cajo46 schrieb:


> Habe bei dem Laden noch ein paar Spiele ... beispielweise Fallout von einem ehemaligen Giveaway.
> 
> Die besitzen keine Steam keys, müssen daher heruntergeladen werden. Es wird mir eine exe Datei ca. 1MB groß angeboten, allerdings schlägt Firefox alarm.
> Ich hätte auf ein Downloadprogram oder so getippt ... sieht aber nicht vertrauenserweckend aus.
> ...



Schon allein wenn da irgendwelche exe.Dateien statt Steamkeys rausgegeben werden, sollten bei einem die Alarmglocken schrillen. Installationsdateien werden normal nur rausgegeben, wenn es ein Spiel ist, welches auch in der Ladenversion ohne Client oder Kopierschutz auskommt. Läuft ein Spiel über Steam, Origin, Uplay usw., dann werden immer Keys rausgegeben und man aktiviert sie auf den Plattformen und lädt dann runter.
Kann gut sein, dass du dir jetzt damit irgendeinen Virus/Trojaner eingefangen hast. Vor allem bei einer 1(!) MB Datei. Wie soll darin ein Spiel drinstecken?  Solche Downloader werden auch oft genutzt, um irgendeinen Mist auf deinen Rechner zu installieren.
Und komplett ohne Keys? Dann kann es auch nur eine Raubkopie sein. 
Für mich sieht das sehr unseriös aus. Lasst lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...]
> Für mich sieht das sehr unseriös aus. Lasst lieber die Finger davon.


Mehr gibt es dazu auch nicht zu sagen ...


----------



## cajo46 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich sagte keine Steam keys, es werden mir Passwörter angezeigt, welche zur Installation benötigt werden.
Kenne das von gog, wo zwar das komplette Spiel geladen wird, aber mit gog installer und z.B. bei chip wird einem auch immer ein Downloader angedreht.
Deswegen war es für mich nicht gerade eindeutig.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass du dir jetzt damit irgendeinen Virus/Trojaner eingefangen hast.


Ich bin natürlich nicht auf "Blockieren aufheben" gegangen. 

thx


----------

